# bolens bl100 pull start disassembly



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

my bolens bl100 has a stripped pull starter gear and i don't know how to remove it to put a new one on.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like you need to take the lower starter housing loose from the engine, should be 4 or 5 screws and should come off, it might be easier if you remove the trimmer shaft from it first, but does not look like you need to in order to get the starter off.

You can look at a parts break down on your unit at the Bolens or MTD site.


----------



## critter91 (Feb 27, 2008)

i figured it out. but thanks!


----------

